# Has constant coughing after injection happened to you?



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys jabbed yesterday test and npp and had continuous coughing for around 2 minutes quite bad, i have heard of tren cough can this happen with any injectables. My main concern is it has been almost 2 days now and each time i take a deep breath back that coughing feeling comes to the back of my throat, just interested how long will it take to go back to normal??


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

You must have cut through a vein when injecting and what you injected prob expelled into you bloodstream and then into your lungs... Correct me if im wrong...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> You must have cut through a vein when injecting and what you injected prob expelled into you bloodstream and then into your lungs... Correct me if im wrong...


sounds right to me as when i take a deep breath in i can feel it in throat possibly coming from lungs, I did aspirate so i must have nicked a vein at some stage. One the whole the injection went very smoothly first time this has happened to me.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> You must have cut through a vein when injecting and what you injected prob expelled into you bloodstream and then into your lungs... Correct me if im wrong...


This is the bit that haunts me the most about injecting. The fact that at any time i can go through a vein and then this crazy coughing fit will start. Pin the tail on the donkey springs to mind......


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

It is a ****take...

On my first cycle i introduced sustanon later in the course after using deca and dbol at first...

the first time i injected sustanon i was coughing / sneezing for nearly a whole 24 hours... Weirdest thing ever... Never happen again; although i have had the maddd tren cough which is a B1tch...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It happened to me couple weeks ago, I too started a thread, couple of days before the it went fully, scary sh1t, made me vomit it did!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

only happens when i shoot tren in rear delt- as even though no blood on aspiration, its a small muscle for 2ml of tren e, and it does lead to coughing fits..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> only happens when i shoot tren in rear delt- as even though no blood on aspiration, its a small muscle for 2ml of tren e, and it does lead to coughing fits..


mine was from test 400 lol 2ml in the quad


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> only happens when i shoot tren in rear delt- as even though no blood on aspiration, its a small muscle for 2ml of tren e, and it does lead to coughing fits..


Yo Aus bro... how you doing... You only on the boards at night... Hows the training and dieting bro... Hope all is well... Just quickly why does tren cause this? I get it the worst when using wildcat gear; with the smell it realls fcuks you up when expelled in the lungs... I have vomitted from this in the past using WC tren e...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Yo Aus bro... how you doing... You only on the boards at night... Hows the training and dieting bro... Hope all is well... Just quickly why does tren cause this? I get it the worst when using wildcat gear; with the smell it realls fcuks you up when expelled in the lungs... I have vomitted from this in the past using WC tren e...


hi mate, yes at night mostly, after work, and i work late, before bed.. (sometimes over dinner, as i dont watch Tv, an work in Germany mon-fri, and only see the wife on weekends, so work, UKM/gym is all i do during the week).

yes its bad with WC gear, also with Thaiger, and PC... reason is.. all seem to have legit tren in them...

Tren causes a histamine release in the lungs.. hence the coughing fit, that makes you wanna puke pots shot.. wears of in a few mins though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how come mine occured with test 400 , was it just because i nicked a vein? (also the feeling in my throat was there for a day and half)


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> hi mate, yes at night mostly, after work, and i work late, before bed.. (sometimes over dinner, as i dont watch Tv, an work in Germany mon-fri, and only see the wife on weekends, so work, UKM/gym is all i do during the week).
> 
> yes its bad with WC gear, also with Thaiger, and PC... reason is.. all seem to have legit tren in them...
> 
> Tren causes a histamine release in the lungs.. hence the coughing fit, that makes you wanna puke pots shot.. wears of in a few mins though.


Oh so your currently in germany... What do you do again bro... Your in finance if i remember...

Anyway yh the wildcat tren is very strong... they seem to have good source for tren lol...

Its does in my experience differ from lab to lab... Wildcat gear makes it worse due to the solvents they tend to use... They SMELL and have very Potent taste to them...


----------

